# [Solved] Intel NUC NUC6I5SYK - HDMI audio not working

## cits_

Hi,

i recently reinstalled my NUC with Gentoo and i am currently having trouble configuring audio via HDMI. I have HDMI-splitter and pass the sound via tosslink/spdif to my AVR, this used to work with Mint Linux. To me it looks like alsa/pulsaudio doesn't properly recognized HDMI as separate sound card, even though all necessary drivers are available as module, including unnecessary ones i configured in desperation. In another desperate attempt to fix this, i also set the power save time out to 30 seconds in the kernel just to make sure that HDMI doesn't fall into a default state off (which happened a while back because of a bug). Interestingly enough, the Realtek driver for the analog audio jack works, but the device is only visible once headphones are plugged in.

I did try my best googling for a solution and also asking on irc, but i am pretty much lost, so any help would be appreciated.

```
~ $ aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

pulse

    PulseAudio Sound Server

sysdefault:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    Front speakers

surround21:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

hdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, HDMI 0

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=1

    HDA Intel PCH, HDMI 1

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=2

    HDA Intel PCH, HDMI 2

    HDMI Audio Output

~ $ aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC283 Analog [ALC283 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 8: HDMI 2 [HDMI 2]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

```

$ aplay -D hdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav

aplay: main:722: audio open error: No such file or directory

$ aplay -D hdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=7 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav

aplay: main:722: audio open error: No such file or directory

$ aplay -D hdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=8 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav

aplay: main:722: audio open error: No such file or directory

```

```

~ $ cat /proc/asound/cards

0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH

                      HDA Intel PCH at 0xdf040000 irq 123

```

dmesg:

```

[ 2283.006525] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.

```

```

grep SND .config

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_COMPRESS_OFFLOAD=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK_INPUT_DEV=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_MAX_CARDS=32

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_ALOOP=m

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LOLA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SE6X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=30

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_DSP_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_EXT_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=2048

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TOPOLOGY=y

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_AMD_ACP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATMEL_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_ASRC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_SAI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_SSI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_SPDIF is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_ESAI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_IMX_AUDMUX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_IMG is not set

CONFIG_SND_SST_MFLD_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_SND_SST_IPC=m

CONFIG_SND_SST_IPC_ACPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST_ACPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST_MATCH=m

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_BXT_RT298_MACH is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_BYTCR_RT5640_MACH=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_BYTCR_RT5651_MACH=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SKYLAKE=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SKL_RT286_MACH=m

# CONFIG_SND_SUN4I_CODEC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_XTFPGA_I2S is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADAU1701 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4554 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4613 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4642 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK5386 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALC5623 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS35L32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L51_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L52 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L56 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L73 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4265 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4270 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4271_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42XX8_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4349 is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC_DMIC=m

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_ES8328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_GTM601 is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC_HDAC_HDMI=m

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_INNO_RK3036 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM1681 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM179X_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM3168A_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM512x_I2C is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RL6231=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RL6347A=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT286=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5616=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5631=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5640=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5651=m

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5677_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_SGTL5000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_SIRF_AUDIO_CODEC is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SPDIF=m

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM2602_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM4567 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_STA32X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_STA350 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_STI_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TAS2552 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TAS5086 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TAS571X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TAS5720 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TFA9879 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC23_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC31XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC3X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TS3A227E is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8510 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8523 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8580 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8711 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8728 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8731 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8737 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8741 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8750 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8753 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8776 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8804_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8903 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8960 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8962 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8974 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8978 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TPA6130A2 is not set

CONFIG_SND_SIMPLE_CARD=m

```

If more configs are required just tell me what you need.

Thanks in advance

Edit:

Currently using 4.7.10-hardened though, grsec is not yet active, as i wanted to fix the sound issues before further configuring kernel and pax

[Moderator edit: unchecked Disable BBCode in this post so that OP's code tags work. -Hu]Last edited by cits_ on Mon Dec 05, 2016 10:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cits_

Turns out disabling HDMI display via Xorg also disables sound, didn't think about that .... solved

----------

